# Sticky  Don't Know Where to Post?



## Laxer

Hello Programmers :wave:

Here is a list of popular languages and where they should be posted:

Webdesign Forum

JavaScript/Jquery
PHP/ASP
AJAX
HTML/XHTML
XML
CSS
SQL

Programming Forum

Algol 60
C
C++
CP/M
COBOL
Fortran
Java
Visual Basic
Unix Shell Scripts
Delphi
TCL
Ruby

Can go in either

C#
Java Web Applets
Flash
Perl
Python

If you don't know where you should post, please create a thread in the *Programming Section* then send me or another *MOD* a PM requesting assistance and we will move it for you!

-Laxer
*Note: When posting please use the correct format when applicable.*​


> [html]When your post contains html[/html][php]When your post contains PHP[/php][code]When your post contains any type of coding not specified above[/code]​


*Still confused?* Look at this before posting.​


----------

